# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna > Invertebrates >  How to breed CRS SSS shrimps?

## nextgn

Hi Guys,

I started getting serious with CRS SSS breeding early this year. I have a tank with a good number of CRS SSS shrimps. This shrimps produce about 30 offsprings with only 3 CRS SSS shrimplets. I only keep those 3 CRS SSS shrimplets and give the rest to my friends which include CRS SS and CRS S. I want my tank to be maintained with only CRS SSS shrimps but looking at the shrimplets which was produced, my inital tank of CRS SSS shrimps will end up with only lower grade shrimps. 

From what i have read, it is not possible for lower grade shrimps to produce higher grade shrimps.

Free feel to advise, comment or feedback.

Thank you

----------


## hyun007

Yes, it is possible for a lower grade to give birth to a higher grade.
You should have kept the female lower grade.

With them you can try for SSS, if they produce same grade or lower, sell them.
With the money, you can buy SSS or food and electricity bill for your shrimp.

----------


## eviltrain

Err. How do you think that Sss Crs come from? All the way from the c grades. Breeders just keep selective breeding those higher quality shrimps in order to get the Sss grade nowadays. Its impossible to keep the tank filled with Sss grades offsprings only.

----------


## nextgn

Hi Guys,
Thank you for your reply. Really appreciate your advice. Guess I will be keeping my lower grade CRS. 
Eviltrain, do you know how those breeders conduct their selective breeding? I am really curious.
Btw, what is the TDS of your shrimp tank? I keep my at 190 since Mosura say we should keep our TDS from 150 to 200. But with the TDS at the range from 150 to 200 would mean that our GH will be more than 10.
Free feel to advise, comment or feedback.

Thank you

----------


## eviltrain

How they select I'm not sure wor. Most people just follow their feelings and hope to come out with different varieties ( hopefully mutations ).
I keep my gh at around 5~8. So far so good.

----------


## nextgn

Thank you for your advise. i will monitor the breeding pattern of the shrimps. After which i hope to start a rack of tanks to get even more serious. Haha.

----------


## sweetlips200278

Through selective and culling till the line get true then probably you have more SSS grade crs?

----------


## newlife

It's not true that low grade crs can't have a higher grade off-spring...it depends on the genes...

I myself select and kept a number of nice color low grade female A-S grade to breed. Out of the batch of shrimplets..there are some Mosura and some Hinos....

----------


## nextgn

Hi Bros,

Thank you very much for the informations. Keep them coming. We, especially i have so much to learn. Btw, mosura have 2 new products, Eros and Gravidas. Just bought them ytd. Hope that they will improve the shrimps breeding condition.

----------


## tachyon

You can have 2 tanks, one for selective SSS only and snow whites and the second for the culls and more snow whites. You can choose to sell or give the lower end ones and still achieve the occasional SSS using the second tank which you can add on to your first.

----------


## silane

> From what i have read, it is not possible for lower grade shrimps to produce higher grade shrimps.


This is not something absolute, it depend greatly on the bloodline. Like some people can get very large percentage of SSS when SSS x SSS. Some people get very low SSS offsprings when SSS x SSS. Sometime, it may simply be the SSS shrimplet die off within days after they are born, so you wont be able to count them.

Selective breeding is very simple, you select the traits that you want or close to, and put them to breed. The next generation will likely have the trait you want, if not the next next generation will likely have.

High grade shrimps are weaker, weaker shrimps are high grade. So equipe yourself with proper setup and skills then you will be able to breed higher grades in large amount.

----------


## eviltrain

wooooo, the boss has spoken.

----------


## nextgn

Hi silane and tachyon,

Thank you very much for your advise. i think sooner or later i will be starting a rack of tanks. For now with the one tank which i have, i will just house females shrimps (SSS to A grades & snowwhites) that are breeded from my present CRS SSS shrimps to interbreed with male CRS SSS shrimps. I will like to understand more about their breeding pattern before i start a rack of tanks. 

Free feel to advise, comment or feedback.

----------

